# Training games for 10 week old



## HannahHarding87 (12 mo ago)

Hi All,

we have a new addition to the household.
Rodney joined us last week, at 10 weeks old he is very intelligent which i know is a good trait of this breed.

we have been doing a waiting game, where we leave a treat on the floor and tell him to wait then when the clicker goes, he has permission to get the treat. This has been working very well but do you have any other simple training/waiting games for this age.
He is so easily distracted so i need to be careful of him not getting too bored or attention going elsewhere.

thank you in advance
Hannah


----------



## Cocos mum (Feb 12, 2021)

Look on absolute dogs I you tubed it but they're also on Facebook it was a trainer that got me interested in it X reward based fun training done it with mine since she was around that age maybe slightly older n she loves it Hope this helps and enjoy wee Rodney he'll certainly keep u on your toes 🤣🤣


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

How about things like a hand touch to teach a visual recall and playing puppy ping pong between two or more people so pup is learning how much fun recall is.


----------

